# Lets see pics of everyones boat!



## Hunter22

Lets see some pictures of everyones boat and the fish they cought! These pictures were from this past spring at the 40 mile bottom out from Sapelo Sound. We cought well over 300 black sea bass but only 38 legal ones. Also cought some sharks, and a trigger fish. It was a nice hot day out there and the weather was perfect!


----------



## Robert 31320




----------



## bilgerat

old Yeller is My avatar


----------



## thar31321

Robert that is a nice boat. I got a friend that has the same boat with a 150. Good all around boat.


----------



## Hunter22

you gota love them Yamaha 4-strokes. There really fuel efficient and are real quiet in the water!


----------



## PaulD




----------



## savreds

PaulD said:


>



Looks tippy !!! 




A non-fishing day with some of the in-laws






and the other fish catching machine


----------



## sea trout

this is the "millenium falcon". it's not a hunk of junk....it's the fastest ship in the galaxy!!!!!!
favorite things we like about the "m-bird" is that 4 guys can look over one gunwale and she'll remain flat on the water.
we also stuck her on a sandbar during the shark tourny, we were underway all at the console. stuck in about 6ish inches of water, all 4 of us took a corner and stood and she drifted right off of it!

robert, i like your boat very much!!! in about 6-8 more years when my kids are ready. i'm gonna want to know more about your style of boat. will your boat pull skiers and knee and wake boarders?? as well as fish very efficiently?? 
 cool boats everyone!!


----------



## G Duck

Dang Sea Trout........... If that had wings it would fly.


----------



## Slayer

*My NauticStar*

2006 NautiStar 2200 Bay
2006 ETEC 200HO


----------



## pic217

2008 Shearwater
150 Yamaha


----------



## Sea-N-Double

2006 Contender
Twin Yamaha 200 HPDI's


----------



## retired

2010 Nautic Star Offshore 150 Yamaha


----------



## capt stan

The  Ol' Lipripper.... Took the name off though...

 2300 Key Largo twin 115 Four strokes







 And we can't forget the Swamp Stalker.... 14 ft old town canoe


----------



## sea trout

man i LOVE BOATS!!!!
everyones boats are georgious!!!!!
yamaha 4 strokers seem to be popular w/most of y'all. 
whats y'alls reasons? i've never had a yamaha 2 or 4 stroke.


----------



## Kctango

Here's my "wifes boat" she purchased it. I drive it. 1900CC Sea Chaser with a 150 Suzuki 4 stroke.
Here's my boat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2007 Nitro 591DC with a 150 Verado 4 stroke.


----------



## BowShooter

What speed you getting out of that verado on that nitro...


----------



## Kctango

With just me I get 58-61 mph gps, with another person and tournament load 54-58 mph gps


----------



## oldcsm

*My boat*

I live near Atlanta so I'm using my 2008 2410 Bay Ranger for bass tournament fishing and saltwater fishing whenever we can go. It does both very well. I'm running a 300 Etec.


----------



## Mud Minnow

sea trout said:


> man i LOVE BOATS!!!!
> everyones boats are georgious!!!!!
> yamaha 4 strokers seem to be popular w/most of y'all.
> whats y'alls reasons? i've never had a yamaha 2 or 4 stroke.



Seatrout... wheres your other boat, the one they call cream puff?


----------



## sea trout

Mud Minnow said:


> Seatrout... wheres your other boat, the one they call cream puff?



i hope he's at danny's house

i'm not worried though, cream puffs tough!! if i cant sink him......no one can!!!


----------



## hntr2k

*No name fishing mobile...*


1977 23' MAKO CC w/1997 Mercury 2stroke 225 on Stainless Armstrong bracket.  Last week WOT at 46mph on GPS.


----------



## sea trout

oldcsm how fast are you goin with your set up??
it looks like a rocket!!


----------



## oldcsm

*Looks are deceiving*



sea trout said:


> oldcsm how fast are you goin with your set up??
> it looks like a rocket!!



She's heavy, she'll only run about 50 GPS, I normally cruise around at about 35.


----------



## CUOffshore

savreds said:


> Glitterflake!?
> 
> In saltwater?
> 
> Please say it ain't so!


----------



## PaulD

Cute ain't it???


----------



## jonkayak

This is mine only the Suzuki is off and about to be replaced with hopefully a more reliable Yamaha.


----------



## savreds

CUOffshore said:


> savreds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glitterflake!?
> 
> In saltwater?
> 
> Please say it ain't so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No glitter on that baby, they just put in on them bass boats.
> Those hugh white decks are bad enough about blinding me in the bright sun, I don't need anything else making it worse.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nautical Son

After a day chasing some non existant fish....


----------



## Nicodemus

TGattis said:


> View attachment 545416
> 
> After a day chasing some non existant fish....





At the risk of imposin` on you, I`d like to go fishin` on that rig, one day...


----------



## Bryannecker

*Blast from the past to the present.*

These photos are of the various boats owned by me over the years up to the present time. 














Currently, I have a Trophy 21  and a Rhino 18, which I purchased and customized.  I built a 15 foot skiff, myself, in late '08 from scratch to finish in two weeks.  I am building a 32 foot Sportsfishing Express and should be done in about a year. I have been working on it for ever. The work now is sanding and glassing.  Lot of Laughs. 

The photos of the fish are from the old days when there were no restrictions.   My daughter with the red is age 12 in the photo.  She is a bit older in the Rhino at the dock.  Oh yeah, I also have a john boat and a canoe.  Boys, I am boat poor.  

To monitor my progress on the Carolina custom, see my website at: www.saltwaternecker.com

Capt. Jimmy, 
BOAT Owner and Builder


----------



## G Duck

Somebody left the plug out, got to get her running here soon.


----------



## sea trout

ahhhh thats nothin a little fiberglass and a good cat can't fix!


----------



## jonkayak

A little Marine Tex and a five gallon bucket that old trawler will be as good as most of them already out there.

Anyone take note on the name of that boat? Seems fitting.


----------



## jonkayak

Add another one to the fleet this week. This will be my go shallow boat, not that 6" wasn't shallow but heck this one floats in 2" of water.

This is what she looked like at first.






It's amazing what a car wash, $5 dollars in quarters, a new trailer and a new motor will do for an old boat.


----------



## G Duck

Jon, that is unreal! When can you come down and start on the trawler? lol


----------



## jonkayak

I can start tomorrow as work is a little slow and the funds are now depleted.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

16ft tunnel hull skiff, 54lb riptide, 50hp Johnson, power pole. Haven't had it long, but I sure do like it!!


----------



## pthunter

Hey Bryannecker the boat on the railway looks like its at Isle of Hope marina.I worked there when I was in high school caught lots of fish of those docks.And painted lots of boats on that rail.


----------



## Bryannecker

*You are correct!!*

Isle of Hope is correct.  I put a 210 HP "Renault"-pronounced-RENOOO- in it. It was a rebuilt diesel from Miami.  It broke a crank and only cost $4K for one from France.  Nice boat crummy engine!  I lived near the marina at that time. Also, had a 28 Bertram there, too.  Bernie Findley was the marina manager way back then.


----------



## SouthGa.

Parker 2520xld


----------



## G Duck

Nice parker there. Sweet.


----------



## papaz

*My Boats*

Got into Pontoons a few years back, here are a couple of pics of my big and little 'toon.


----------



## Nautical Son

Nicodemus said:


> At the risk of imposin` on you, I`d like to go fishin` on that rig, one day...



That would never be an imposition Nic, just an honor my friend...anytime I'm home and you want to go let me know...

Had a friend take a ride with me a few weeks ago and he ended up ordering a new Nautic Star identical to mine just a different color...be forwarned...


----------



## Nicodemus

TGattis said:


> That would never be an imposition Nic, just an honor my friend...anytime I'm home and you want to go let me know...
> 
> Had a friend take a ride with me a few weeks ago and he ended up ordering a new Nautic Star identical to mine just a different color...be forwarned...


----------



## retired

TGattis said:


> That would never be an imposition Nic, just an honor my friend...anytime I'm home and you want to go let me know...
> 
> Had a friend take a ride with me a few weeks ago and he ended up ordering a new Nautic Star identical to mine just a different color...be forwarned...



I agree.  Guess my avatar photo says it all.  Once you have been out in one then the next step is to buy one.  Nautic Star boats are great.


----------



## Wacenturion

A somewhat different type of boat out here in the Northwest....I'm in Washington.  Here's mine, a 22 ft. North River Commander, 6.0 L., 375 hp inboard with a Hamilton 212 jet with turbo.  All aluminum, by the way.
Designed to run some serious rapids (will run in 4 1/2 inches of water), but is pretty much and all around northwest boat for salmon, steelhead, sturgeon, walleye, trout, etc.  Excels on the river, small and large like in Columbia, lakes and even salt water using common sense.  Top speed right at 48 mph.  
First photo on the salt with the Olympic Mountains to the south.  Second photo with the showing the brand new boat name decals.  

I figure you Georgia guys might appreciate the name...lol.


----------



## Hunter22

Sea-N-Double said:


> 2006 Contender
> Twin Yamaha 200 HPDI's



Was that picture taken right in front of Shellmans fish camp?  That picture looks really familiar. If so I bet we both put our boats in at the same spot at Bennys place over there.

Im trying to sell my 4-wheeler and waverunner so I can buy a flats boat to keep down there!


----------



## FJLEGEND

*1975 proline flatback*

CABBAGE KEY, SW FLORIDA - JUNE 2010


----------



## gafshr




----------



## Robert 31320

gafshr said:


>



Like


----------



## ugakbk

I LOVE that Proline...did you restore it?


----------



## FJLEGEND

Previous owner did a full gut, new floor and transom.  I have owned it about 3 years.  Decided to stip it down for a better finish.

I had the hull soda blasted this spring.  Sanded down the interior web/splatter paint by hand and hand blocked the exterior hull.  Spent over $100 just on sandpaper.  Faired any low spots then 4 coats of Interux Interprotect Epxoy Barrier coat, 5 coats of interlux primer, 3 coats of imron top coat, and 5 coats of vp performance bottom paint.

I had the tower built out of Tampa. I rewired and rigged the boat myself.  Finished just in time for two weeks in Boca Grande, FL.  

Lots of work crammed into about 6 weeks.  Wife about divorced me.

The boat floats in 10" will run fully trimmed out in less.  I can pole the flats or fish near shore wrecks all in the same day.  It is a classic boat.

Might be for sale as I really want a 24' of the same vintage.

kls


----------



## Colby




----------



## ugakbk

FJLEGEND said:


> Previous owner did a full gut, new floor and transom.  I have owned it about 3 years.  Decided to stip it down for a better finish.
> 
> I had the hull soda blasted this spring.  Sanded down the interior web/splatter paint by hand and hand blocked the exterior hull.  Spent over $100 just on sandpaper.  Faired any low spots then 4 coats of Interux Interprotect Epxoy Barrier coat, 5 coats of interlux primer, 3 coats of imron top coat, and 5 coats of vp performance bottom paint.
> 
> I had the tower built out of Tampa. I rewired and rigged the boat myself.  Finished just in time for two weeks in Boca Grande, FL.
> 
> Lots of work crammed into about 6 weeks.  Wife about divorced me.
> 
> The boat floats in 10" will run fully trimmed out in less.  I can pole the flats or fish near shore wrecks all in the same day.  It is a classic boat.
> 
> Might be for sale as I really want a 24' of the same vintage.
> 
> kls



Well it looks great.  If I was in the market for a boat, I would sure take a look.  First thing I thought when I saw it was that it looked like a good Florida tarpon boat.  Once again, great looking boat.


----------



## pbmang

Bryannecker said:


> View attachment 545872



That is pretty amazing IMO.  I don't even know how you would begin a project like that.

I'm 95% freshwater, but I am working on getting my grandfathers old boat up and running again and plan on making some trips to the coast.  His is a 1978 Glastron that he use to take to Mesquito Lagoon all the time.  It was parked for nearly 10 years in his garage, as he got too old to use it.  Since his passing I wanted to get it up and running again, and get a little more salt on it.






My main boat is a 2002 Skeeter, but you guys probably don't want to hear about bass boats, they sparkle...lol


----------



## Hunter22

These are some nice looking boats. Im trying to sell my 4-wheeler and my waverunner and buy a flats boat.


----------



## cut'm and gut'm

the ol largo


----------



## BIGGUS

*My little kitty!*

WorldCat 246DC


----------



## G Duck

FJLEGEND said:


> CABBAGE KEY, SW FLORIDA - JUNE 2010



Sweet Ride!


----------



## Hunter22

I sold my 4-wheeler and waverunner and bought a flats boat last weekend up in NC. Its a 2005 baycraft 185 flats edition with a 2005 Mercury 115 saltwater 4-stroke with less than 150 hrs. I took the cowling off and it was so clean it looked like it just came out of the box. Heres what it looks like. I took it out for a few hrs last weekend and I love the boat. Its awesome. We saw 7 reds tailing up in the grass and that got me excited. I cant wait to get back down there next weekend.


----------



## baypat

220 bay that needs to be wet.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg

My new toy.  Bought labor day weekend.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

havent fished the salt in a while, this is the old one







I do plan on getting one of these though.


----------



## djtoomuch

*My Boat (Proud New Owner*

This is my first boat and i'm proud of it (17ft Center Console by Logic Marine). Just picked it up at what i think  was an awesome price ($2500) 3 weeks ago. Cant wait ta get it on the salt water. Going down to Tybee Island in 2 wks. Any recommendation of where to launch and fish????


----------



## Hunter22

Nice rides yall. Cant wait to get out there this weekend on my new ride and chase some reds, trout, and flounder!


----------



## gafshr




----------



## trapperP

*Sea Fox 192CC*

Here's ours - just don't get to use it enough!







And right here is where I'd like to be - move over, Son!


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg

Hunter22 

That's a nice one bro.  If I could get my butt transferred from Atlanta to the coast that would be my ideal boat.  If you ever wanna part with her, gimme a shout.


----------



## wharfrat

She's for sale....got my eye on a bigger one.


----------



## Hunter22

I love my 185 flats edition baycraft.


----------



## bnz

My inshore, fish the docks, sheepshead catching, beat-em-up, backups for friends boats...















My imported from South Africa, made to fish the open ocean rough stuff boats (you'll find me this fall out in the middle of the rough chop over the sandbars in one of these going after bull reds )...














Not that I don't use them for other things too...


----------



## deathtodeer

Here is the FISHSLAYA keywest 211 bluewater.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003

Rusty Shakleford said:


> havent fished the salt in a while, this is the old one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do plan on getting one of these though.




What kind of boat is that in the second picture? That thing looks badazz!


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

Simmon's Custom Boats http://simmonscustomboats.net/index.html
These things SCREAM...here's some more!


----------



## DeLeGal89

Hunter 22 I think i rode by you on 10/9 i was is a 24 Shearwater light blue with 275 Verado. You were sitting right by the dynamite hole(as some call it) at shellman bluff Was that you?


----------



## apache61

2001 Trophy


----------



## Crash72

*15' Kevlar Guideboat*

Retire tomorrow.  Will start fishing from it very soon.


----------



## Dexterfish

*25' Cobia*

Should be fishing not working.


----------



## sea trout

Holy smokes this is a blast from the past!!!!


----------



## sea trout




----------



## kwarner

Bringing it back from 2010!


----------



## Sharkfighter

Ok here is mine and some of the work I am doing on it.  Bought it in 08  with 140 engine hours and just cleared 1040 eng hours but getting eng work on it again so decided to do some repairs.

For the past few weeks And likely the rest of April, I have been working on My boat. The bottom (below the waterline) needed repainting, uneven bottom paint slows a boat down and decreases fuel efficiency

 Time Consuming to sand it before painting, Several old coats had never been properly applied and sanded before Paiting. This type of paint lasts about 5 years if boat is not kept in water but i have had boat 8 years and who knows how long it has been before I got it,

 Then we noticed some small holes needed patching in the bottom with fiberglass, my lifting eyes were bending and breaking so they need to be replaced with heavier ones, My swim ladder has been bent and not working right for years, so we took that off will replace with a teak one if it fits or a removable one over the, New trailer lights, and then maybe some new washdown pumps before we start in on cabin upgrades And touch paint to be added above the waterline where needed


----------



## Gridley

*Project Boat*

The old saying is true about being careful of what you wish for.

I bought an old boat with the notion of fixing it up and customizing it the way I wanted. I knew the floor was soft when I bought it and it was priced accordingly. Hopefully it will be finished by mid-May.

















So the work begins:


----------



## Sharkfighter

Gridley said:


> The old saying is true about being careful of what you wish for.
> 
> I bought an old boat with the notion of fixing it up and customizing it the way I wanted. I knew the floor was soft when I bought it and it was priced accordingly. Hopefully it will be finished by mid-May.



Nice work I like to see boats being worked on .   There are a lot of boats in the Ft McAlister boat yard (up the road from marina) that have been sitting there untouched for years, some would be great project boats and some are in decent shape but just get no use from the owner and can be had real cheap


----------



## Gridley

I went to North Carolina to get the boat. I wanted to try a well-boat and there are lots of them in that region. It's 18' and I'm going to try a 60 horse on it. I think it will be enough. It has a shallow V bottom, deeper towards the front. Should be relatively shallow draft and still ride good in chop and light enough to push off sand or oyster bars if necessary.

A larger boat would be nice, like 22', but I plan on mostly inshore fishing. I think it's a good size for day trips and two people. Larger means more HP and more expense.

As you can see, I wanted live wells that work. I'll rig up two pumps.  They may not be the prettiest setup, but they should function very well.

Actually, I'm having a pro do the work so far. I'll probably do the painting myself. I wanted to do a self-bailing deck, but he talked me out of it. We made the bilge bigger to hold the two bait well pumps and a bilge pump and a transducer.

I also bought a different trailer - not so rusty. I'm still working on outfitting it. This one doesn't have a cross member towards the rear so perhaps I can drive the boat onto it.


----------



## FishermanSailor

Gridley, nice work on the boat.  IMO the 60hp may be a little underpowered.  I had 50hp (rated for 85hp) on my 1983 15' 6" Cobia and it struggled to get on plane. I say that, because it appears that your boat is older and made of thick fiberglass which is more weight.  I would think a 70 or 75 would be the perfect balance between hp and economy.


----------



## hawkdriver

*our boat*

This is our boat....
The "LOW ALTITUDE"

She's a 21' Carolina skiff DLV...so far we've enjoyed this boat a ton! Great for fishing or family outings!


----------



## Gridley

FishermanSailor

Thanks for the advice. I think you are right about the horsepower, and you are right about the boats being made out of thicker fiberglass and heavier. The one in the pictures above is an Atlantic skiff. My understanding of their original intended use was a one-man shrimp boat - trawling. The regs were different then. 

I bought the 60hp to go with another boat, then changed my mind about which boat to restore when I got the 18' Atlantic. The motor is the big foot model. It needs a new prop so I can change the pitch. It was on a pontoon.

At least it will get me out there and fishing until I can purchase a bigger motor.

Below is the boat I bought to start with, then decided to go with the Atlantic 18' instead.

It's a 17' Cape Fear Skiff, made in Wilmington NC. From what info I gathered they were all made and sold in one location and custom fitted for the customer. They sold new for well under $4000, with 35-40hp motor and galvanized trailer. The guy I bought it from used a 50hp on it for years and the motor was worn out.

I still have the boat and may yet restore it. The floor is soft in several places. I think it's a cute little skiff. It was made right at the end of the wood boat era, and made in the Harkers Island style, which was popular work skiff all over the NC coast.


----------

